# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Gewrichtsvliesontsteking/Transiënte Synovitis - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Gewrichtsvliesontsteking/Transiënte Synovitis*

Gewrichtsvliesontsteking of Transiënte Synovitis kan plotseling opkomen vooral bij jongen tussen de 3 en 10 jaar bij de heup. Er zijn wel meisjes die het kunnen krijgen, maar dit komt zelden voor. Vaak komt het voor in de winter en in het voorjaar.

*Oorzaak*
Er kunnen verschillende oorzaken zijn waardoor er een onsteking plaatsvindt bij het heupgewricht. Zo kan er zelfs een ooronsteking of een verkoudheid de oozaak zijn.

*Onderzoek*
Je kind kan opeens veel pijn hebben tussen de heup en de knie. De heup kan dan beperkt bewogen worden. Het kan ook zijn dat je kind alleen op zijn tenen kan lopen en de voeten niet meer plat op de grond kan zetten. Koorts kan voorkomen, maar is niet altijd zo.

Wanneer je dit als ouder opmerkt, kun je naar de huisarts gaan. Met een ecografie kan er duidelijkheid gegeven worden wat het is en kunnen andere problemen worden uitgesloten. Als het een gewrichtsvliesontsteking is zal er vocht in het gewricht te zien zijn. Wanneer de klachten over zijn, kun je voor de zekerheid een radiografie laten maken. Dit om aandoeningen die door de pijn verdoezelt worden uit te sluiten. 

*Risico's*
Er zijn geen risico's aan gewrichtsvliesontsteking verbonden. 

*Behandeling*
Over het algemeen zal aangeraden worden om bedrust te houden. Om de pijn te verzachten kan er eventueel aspirine of ontstekingsremmers gegeven worden. Wanneer de ontsteking heel erg is kan het kind opgenomen worden in het ziekenhuis. Om de heup dan te ontlasten wordt het gewricht onder tractie gehouden. Dit laatst komt echter heel weinig voor.

Na 6 weken zal het kind voor controle terugkomen voor een onderzoek.

*Link bij dit Artikel*
- e-gezondheid.be

----------

